# Suarez è del Barcellona. E' ufficiale. Prezzo 75-78 mln.



## admin (11 Luglio 2014)

E' arrivata l'ufficialità. Luis Suarez è un nuovo giocatore del Barcellona. L'attaccante ex Liverpool ha firmato un contratto di 5 anni. 

Prezzo: tra i 75 ed i 78 milioni di euro. Suarez è il regalo fatto dalla proprietà al neo tecnico Luis Enrique.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2014)

up


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Luglio 2014)

mah...continuano a comprare attaccanti e a centrocampo e in difesa fanno la fame. Curioso di vedere come gocheranno in avanti comunque,spero non sia un'altra vittima di Messi


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2014)

Grande colpo del Barca, NEymar-Suarez-Messi


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' arrivata l'ufficialità. Luis Suarez è un nuovo giocatore del Barcellona. L'attaccante ex Liverpool ha firmato un contratto di 5 anni.
> 
> Prezzo: tra i 75 ed i 78 milioni di euro. Suarez è il regalo fatto dalla proprietà al neo tecnico Luis Enrique.



ed ora spero con tutto il cuore che da Liverpool vengano a prendersi balotelli


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Luglio 2014)

A questo punto Messi arretrerà sempre di più credo,ad agire come rifinitore. Non credo rimanga davanti a limitare quei due


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2014)

*La BBC parla di 75 milioni di sterline,cioè 94 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2014)

Colpo pazzesco,ma sono curioso di vedere che lavoro farà Messi.


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ed ora spero con tutto il cuore che da Liverpool vengano a prendersi balotelli



Con Sturridge, Origi, Lambert, Markovic, Sterling e Lallana la vedo dura 

Comunque non l'avrebbero mai ceduto prima di quel morso, è nato tutto da lì e giustamente a Liverpool hanno perso la pazienza.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2014)

Ma la squalifica è ancora valida ?


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *La BBC parla di 75 milioni di sterline,cioè 94 milioni di euro.*



Sisi sterline


----------



## pazzomania (11 Luglio 2014)

che noia mortale però, non trovate?

Ormai qualsiasi giocatore fortissimo, hai la certezza che andrà: Real, Barca, Psg

Per fortuna Bayern, MAnchester UTD e City non spendono 70-80-90-100 milioni a giocatore.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Luglio 2014)

curioso come un giocatore squalificato da ogni competizione e luogo sportivo,sia stato comprato da una squadra che doveva aver eil mercato bloccato


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *La BBC parla di 75 milioni di sterline,cioè 94 milioni di euro.*



ma il FPF ?  che buffonata...


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *La BBC parla di 75 milioni di sterline,cioè 94 milioni di euro.*



Ma stiamo scherzando?! Come si può competere con certe cifre? 
Il FPF


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> che noia mortale però, non trovate?
> 
> Ormai qualsiasi giocatore fortissimo, hai la certezza che andrà: Real, Barca, Psg
> 
> Per fortuna Bayern, MAnchester UTD e City non spendono 70-80-90-100 milioni a giocatore.


Beh non è che le seconde da te citate spendano meno eh


----------



## pazzomania (11 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh non è che le seconde da te citate spendano meno eh



Insomma... magari mi ricordo male io (probabile), ma secondo me colpi sopra i 50 non ne hanno mai fatti...

Real, Barca, Psg ormai si parla solo dai 70 in su..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Luglio 2014)

bhè da c'è da dire che in parte l'acquisto di suarez è stato finanziato dalle partenze di fabregas e sanchez


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Luglio 2014)

Sarà un grande giorno quello in cui tutte queste squadre falliranno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Grande colpo del Barca, NEymar-Suarez-Messi



Si poi però in difesa fanno ridere... 


Beh noi facciamo ridere ovunque quindi non dovremmo parlare ..


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> A questo punto Messi arretrerà sempre di più credo,ad agire come rifinitore. Non credo rimanga davanti a limitare quei due



secondo me arretrano Neymar
Uno dei tre resterà fortemente limitato. Impossibile, anche in Liga, anche nel Barça, avere 2 giocatori con 30 gol e un terzo con 20.
Per me è un grandissimo colpo ma qualche problema tattico lo avranno


----------



## pennyhill (11 Luglio 2014)

Sono da 6-7 anni la seconda società in Europa per fatturato, questa estate stanno pure cedendo bene: 70 milioni tra Sanchez e Fabregas, con i due giocatori che avevano altri due anni di contratto (al Milan si è esultato per il risparmio sull'ingaggio di Kakà ) Se non possono permetterselo loro Suarez, non vedo chi possa.


----------



## Snake (11 Luglio 2014)

sono tre giocatori che hanno qualità e personalità da alpha dog, tre sudamericani, tre giocatori tatticamente poco complementari tra loro, sulla carta è un attacco atomico, sulla carta potrebbe anche essere il più grande flop della storia. Dovranno venirsi incontro l'uno con l'altro, Messi dovrà fare un passo indietro perchè Suarez per quanto sia un giocatore che ama muoversi su tutto il fronte non può giocare fisso sulla fascia, non può, ma secondo me non può più giocarci nemmeno Messi sull'esterno, non ha più l'elettricità, la fisicità in generale per ricoprire quel ruolo. Penso che la soluzione più logica sia un Messi rifinitore dietro le due punte, come nell'Argentina quando gioca con Aguero e Higuain.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sarà un grande giorno quello in cui tutte queste squadre falliranno.



Purtroppo resterà quasi sicuramente soltanto un sogno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si poi però in difesa fanno ridere...
> 
> 
> Beh noi facciamo ridere ovunque quindi non dovremmo parlare ..



Hai ragione, ogni sessione di mercato comprano attaccanti ma in difesa mai nessuno, anche se nei giorni scorsi si parlava di Thiago Silva.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2014)

Cifra folle, ma è un grandissimo giocatore quindi è normale!


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> secondo me arretrano Neymar
> Uno dei tre resterà fortemente limitato. Impossibile, anche in Liga, anche nel Barça, avere 2 giocatori con 30 gol e un terzo con 20.
> Per me è un grandissimo colpo ma qualche problema tattico lo avranno



per forza, secondo me neymar trequartista dietro suarez e messi, è l'unica soluzione, dei 3 l'unico che può allargarsi mi sembra sia solo neymar quindi l'unica soluzione è due punte e il trequartista..


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2014)

Neymar ha già giocato piuttosto dietro in questo mondiale, penso si possa fare


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

Mascherano Busquets
Rakitic/Deulofeu Messi Neymar
Suarez


----------



## prebozzio (11 Luglio 2014)

Spettacolo, non so se tutto questo ben di Dio nelle mani di Luis Enrique non sia troppo


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Luglio 2014)

Prezzo giusto, avrà anche la testa matta, ma è un fuoriclasse a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Snake (11 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mascherano Busquets
> Rakitic/Deulofeu Messi Neymar
> Suarez


e Don Andres?


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> e Don Andres?



Panchina


----------



## Snake (11 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Panchina



mo cekko me lo fai arrabbiare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2014)

Nonostante odio il Barca sono FELICISSIMO! Vedere tanti Fenomeni in campo è sempre una cosa bellissima.
Non vedo l'ora che inizia la Liga!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> mo cekko me lo fai arrabbiare



Frikez è un uomo finito

Io credo che ti sta sulle palle Iniesta.


----------



## chicagousait (11 Luglio 2014)

Una squadra a cui hanno bloccato il mercato acquista un giocatore a cui hanno impedito di giocare sino a ottobre. Sono belle cose


----------



## Snake (11 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Frikez è un uomo finito
> 
> Io credo che ti sta sulle palle Iniesta.


per niente proprio, a meno che il fatto che non lo idolatri come fai te significhi che mi sta sulle palle


----------



## mandraghe (11 Luglio 2014)

Un brasiliano tuffatore, un uruguayano morsicatore ed un argentino accentratore...mmm non la vedo per niente bene...


----------



## Hammer (11 Luglio 2014)

Finché non intervengono seriamente in difesa e a centrocampo, le grandi d'Europa non dovranno temere il Barcellona. Acquisto proporzionato al reale valore (ovvero cosmico) del giocatore


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> per niente proprio, a meno che il fatto che non lo idolatri come fai te significhi che mi sta sulle palle



Io gli do la giusta importanza, quello che si scordano da fare i giornalisti che vedono in Pirlo il Messia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mascherano Busquets
> Rakitic/Deulofeu Messi Neymar
> Suarez


Ma che è sto 4-2-3-1 imbarazzante?


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che è sto 4-2-3-1 imbarazzante?



Meglio Mascherano dietro e Iniesta a centrocampo?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che è sto 4-2-3-1 imbarazzante?



Voleva mettere Rakitic a sinistra ma ha spinto invio, dai retta a me.


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Voleva mettere Rakitic a sinistra ma ha spinto invio, dai retta a me.



Anche tu hai ragione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Meglio Mascherano dietro e Iniesta a centrocampo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Voleva mettere Rakitic a sinistra ma ha spinto invio, dai retta a me.


Disattento 'sto Frikez.


----------



## davoreb (14 Luglio 2014)

A centrocampo hanno mascherano e iniesta, gli manca un centrale di difesa forte e sono a posto


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (15 Luglio 2014)

Con lui avranno il milgior tridente sudamericano, non si discute, ma resta il fatto che Suarez in coppia con Neymar, vuol dire fine dello stile Barcellona.


----------

